# Any firearms enthusiasts here?



## DAVIDICUS (May 17, 2005)

What guns do you have?

What guns do you want?

Do you hunt, target shoot or just collect?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Well, I have 3 x .177 airguns. 2 of them are Rifles (Dont know the make) and one is a pistol. I want an air rifle of my own, as the ones I use are really my dads. I mainly shoot target but if a bird or other animal is in the vicinity ill have a pop at that too...


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

Weihrauch HW95 .22 air rifle is what I own. 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (May 17, 2005)

Ive got an air rifle and an air pistol, what I really want to use though is my dad's No.4 SMLE  I used to target shoot at school and was a cadet weapns instructor, but obviously its harder to shoot now Im at uni. Once I've left and settled in the North-West though, I'll take it up again


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Heres my premier rifle...sorry for poor pic quality


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

Here's mine, not a very good picture.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 17, 2005)

What kind of velocity do you guys get with those pieces?

How accurate are they?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2005)

I have several weapons, as I should obviously have.... Ill post some pics and write ups later when I aint at work....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2005)

Chinese SKS, Chinese Tokarov 9mm, S&W 38, .22 raven "SNS"


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> What kind of velocity do you guys get with those pieces?
> 
> How accurate are they?



I dont know about velocity, but you can make a cup of tea in the time it takes for the pellet to hit a target 100 yards away  Its bloody accurate though.


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2005)

I don't know what the velocity is, I'm informed on the .177 one it's 1000 feet per second. All I know is that it'll blast a rabbit and tear it's head in two from about 100 yards away and it's almost pin point accuracy. 

It'd be pointless having scopes if it wasn't accurate.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

I dont have a scope but its still damn accurate.


----------



## trackend (May 17, 2005)

I don't have any left but my favorite fire arm that I owned was a 12 bore Damascus barreled shot gun made around 1900 of unknown manufacturer (but I thought it may have been a Parker) a real work of art and a craft that has been lost to gun smiths although not a weapon that took kindly to the proofing tests and could not be used with smokeless powder.
Best gun I ever handled a Holland and Holland double barreled big game rifle. very similar to this one.
Nowadays owning fire arms in the UK even sporting weapons is getting much harder so I gave up some time ago.
As far as Air weapons go the old BSA Airsporter is still a good gun 
and the Webley senior or Junior pistols still command quite good prices at the auctions if they are pre war and in good nick.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2005)

Nice Trackend, Welcome Back!


----------



## Medvedya (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, how was the holiday?

Anyway, as you know, I have a deactivated Mosin Nagant 91/30, but I also have an old 12 gauge fowling piece - (also out of commision) 

My dad's mate has a beautiful Martini-Henry MkI rifle which works - in fact, the armourer of these guys - http://www.thediehards.co.uk/

was staggered when he saw the condition of it in relation to it's age. (1870's) - it has hardly ever been fired. And you don't need a licence for a firearm over 100 years old. 

It takes a .450 calibre bullet so if you got shot by one at close range, you'd probably disappear from the top up!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

Wow, that sounds pretty sweet!


----------



## Medvedya (May 17, 2005)

Agh! If we ever get organised and get a scanner - I could show you some pictures of when we got to try it out on a range. Fun!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 18, 2005)

Current Inventory:

Ruger Security Six 6" .357 Magnum

Tanfoglio Witness Standard Combat in .40 S&W

Ruger Redhawk Stainless Steel 7-1/2" Barrel in .44 Magnum

Marlin .22 Magnum Bolt Action Rifle

Remington 870 Express Super Turkey 12 gauge 3-1/2" Magnum

Ruger Mini-14 Stainless Steel in .223 Remington

Ruger Number One Standard in .338 Winchester Magnum


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Quite a collection 8) Are they all active?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 18, 2005)

I-!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 18, 2005)

By "active" do you mean do I shoot them? With the exception of the Tanfoglio Witness pistol which I regularly go to the range to shoot, not in a while. The saddest example is this. I received the Ruger Number 1 Standard in .338 Winchester Magnum as a gift from my brother about five years ago. I have still never shot the gun. Mine differs from the one below in that I have a nice Leupold scope on it. It's a really nice big game hunting rifle.







Before moving back to the Bay Area from Sacramento three years ago, I would go jackrabbit hunting at least twice a month with the Marlin .22 Magnum rifle or the Remington 870 12ga. shotgun. I really miss those days. They were monstrously large jackrabbits too. I remember taking my brother with me once. He saw a jackrabit about 150 yards away as it moved across a little hill and thought it was a small dog.


----------



## trackend (May 18, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Yeah, how was the holiday?


Thanks for asking Med and Fly not the best I've had but sure beats the crap out of working.  
I don't know what it is but I always found US ammo had a bit more zip than its European equivalent. Have any of you guys had the same experience ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

I was gonna ask trackie, but just hadn't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## trackend (May 18, 2005)

Im sure you was Skim me old mate
Changing the subject completle do you remember the post about modern torpedos power I have just finished a book about Taranto and I have discovered that the torps used there had duplex Pistol ingniters so if they failed to detonate by the usual contact and passed below the keel a magnetic pistol allowed them to exploded underneath the ship. I always thought the these where a fairly new idea.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I've heard of the idea being around during WWII, but didn't think it had seen much use. I had no idea the torpedoes used at Taranto were of that type.


----------



## trackend (May 18, 2005)

Aparently because the outer habour(Mar Grande) was only 30 feet deep one was dropped from a bit too high and buried itself in the mud by the Littorio frog men recovered it intacted so the secrets of torps fell into the axis hands.


----------

